# procainamide drug challenge



## pscanish (Apr 14, 2011)

Can anyone help me with a CPT code for Procainamide Drug Challenge?  This is not programmed with drug EP service.  Would appreciate some feed back.  Doc says there should be a code for this.  Thanks


----------



## rlcohen76 (Apr 14, 2011)

We are using:
93015- cardiovascular stress test using maximal or submaximal treadmill or bicycle, continuous electrocardiographic monitoring AND/OR phramacological stress with physician S&I, and report

93016- is the physician supervision only
93017-tracing only (hosp)
93018-interp and report only


----------



## pscanish (Apr 14, 2011)

*Drug challenge info*

THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT...APPRCIATE IT.


----------

